
The iPad's dominance of the market for tablet computers may prove short-lived - mjfern
http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/03/tablet_computers
======
allwein
I really don't know how they come up with these estimates. It's estimated that
the iPad will sell 40 million units this year. Judging by the relative sizes
of the graph, other mobile tablets will sell around 18 million units this year
and PC tablets will sell around 3.5 million units.

With the year already 17% over, and only two real competitors on the market
(Xoom and Galaxy Tab), I fail to see how 18 million Android tablets are going
to suddenly fly off the shelf. I don't even think and Android Tablet makers
are planning for anywhere near that amount of uptake.

~~~
silvestrov
I don't understand it either.

The iPad isn't a phone. It's all about the apps, so unlike Android phones the
number of apps are important. Apple is selling apps like hotcakes so it
doesn't make sense to say apps aren't important for a tablet.

Xoom and Galaxy Tab doesn't have a real selection of apps, so what's the
selling point? They're not cheaper.

